# Superfoods! The Allium Family



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 6, 2007)

Garlic, onions, leeks and chives contain flavonoids that stimulate the production of glutathione (the tripeptide that is the liver's most potent antioxidant). Glutathione enhances elimination of toxins and carcinogens, putting the Allium family of vegetables at the top of the list for foods that can help prevent cancer. Here are just a few benefits from members of this family.

*Garlic*
Lowers total cholesterol (but raises HDL—"good"—cholesterol)
Lessens the risk of atherosclerosis (hardening of the arteries)
Lowers blood pressure
Reduces the risk of blood clots (cause of the majority of strokes and heart attacks)
Destroys infection-causing viruses and bacteria
Reduces the risk of certain cancers, in particular, stomach cancers
Produces more "natural killer" cells in the blood to fight tumors and infections
Helps fight against neurological diseases such as Alzheimer's
Enhances detoxification by reducing toxins

For optimum effect, eat garlic raw. Cooking can destroy some of the allicin compound, which is the active constituent.

*Onions*
Inhibit the growth of cancerous cells
Increase in HDL cholesterol (especially when eaten raw)
Reduce total cholesterol levels
Increase blood-clot dissolving activity
Help prevent colds
Stimulate the immune system
Reduce the risks of diabetes
Have antibacterial and antifungal properties
Reduce the risk of certain cancers
Help relieve stomach upset and other gastrointestinal disorders

Onions contain two powerful antioxidants, sulphur and quercetin—both help neutralize the free radicals in the body, and protect the membranes of the body's cells from damage.

*Leeks*
Leeks have all of the healthy properties of the Allium family as described above. However leeks also contain these nutrients:

Vitamin B6
Vitamin C
Folate
Manganese
Iron
Fiber

This particular combination of nutrients makes leeks particularly helpful in stabilizing blood sugar, since they not only slow the absorption of sugars from the intestinal tract, but help ensure that they are properly metabolized in the body. Remember, the stabilization of blood sugar is one of the most important goals of the Perricone Promise. Spikes in blood sugar accelerate aging, wrinkles and a host of degenerative diseases.

We all know that onions and garlic are important for imparting delicious flavor to a meal. However, when we include leeks, we raise the flavor of the meal from delicious to "sublime." They are particularly delicious with fish such as halibut, chicken and fish and chicken soups

Superfood No. 2: The Allium Family


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 6, 2007)

What more is there to say except, *Too Cool!*
Thanks for the info. Oh! and if I'm not mistaken, these are all members of the Lily family. I think there are other edibles in that group as well such as chives, .

Hmmm, so how do you combine superfoods into a tasty dish, onions and blueberries, nah. Leeks and strawberries, nah. Garlic and onions and leeks and strawberries all mixed together with rutabegga, nah.

I guess we will just have to combine them in our stomachs. A great meal enhanced by garlic, onion, and or leeks. And then, a bowl of mixed berries with lightly sweetend yougurt. Sounds good to me.

Read the articles in the link.  Amazing stuff these superfoods.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 6, 2007)

Eat Garlic Raw?? Oh yuk, you say. (many will) but here's how 
1) next time you long for garlic bread, don't smear it with butter, but take a hot piece of crusty toasty bread and rub it with a garlic clove ... the ols and some of the meat will cling to the bread for a mild garlic presence that is oh so good, 
2) make your own hummus ... raw garlic is an ingredient with the evoo and the lemmon juice , and the chick peas and sesame tahini. 
3) make your own salad dressings, starting with grushed garlic in the bottom of the bowl...evoo, dijon, wine vinegar, herbs...yumm!

THese are universal veggies eated by all cultures that can grow them.  And they have been flavoring foods for milenia.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 6, 2007)

the easiest way for me to eat raw garlic is in pesto. I double the amount of garlic called for in any given pesto recipe.


----------



## Caine (Apr 6, 2007)

Eating raw garlic and/or onions can also be instrumental in reducing the spread of STDs!


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting this.  I am glad I grew up eating tons of garlic and onions.  Garlic mostly cooked but tons of it. 

Onions a lot of it raw and still do, I don't care much about the foul smell it leaves.  A mint or brushing teeth gets rid of that  .  I did not even know it is so good for you.  I think most Indians eat tons of raw onions - In the villages a few whole small sweet shalots and some green chili is considered as a salad accompainement to any meal.  You take a small bite out of your shallot (like a fruit) and the crunchiness goes well with soft beans and rice type meals.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the information. LOVE THOSE ONIONS!!!


----------



## Topaz (Apr 8, 2007)

I read the other day that if you're going to cook garlic then it's best to crush it before cooking. This way you still get the health benefits of garlic without having to eat it raw. 

However, if you don't mind raw garlic make some tzatziki. It's so easy to make and is delicious. 

All you need is some Greek yoghurt, finely diced cucumber (I prefer Lebanese cucumber), 2 or 3 cloves of garlic (crushed), a tablespoon of olive oil, a pinch of salt, and lots of freshly ground black pepper. Mix it up and you're done!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 14, 2007)

Tzatziki? NOW youre TALKING!!!! Its great as dressing.... marinade (in the fridge) topping....... and I love it!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 15, 2007)

Good Stuff, SUSHI!

Thanks for sharing!


----------

